# Cranberry Wine using juice



## anmom (Sep 14, 2015)

Does anyone have a recipe or instructions for a cranberry wine using juice? Im guessing there is no chance of having anything ready by Christmas, is there?


----------



## Kraffty (Sep 14, 2015)

Have you thought about using the dragon blood recipe with frozen cranberries substituted for the triple berry? It could be ready in plenty of time.
Mike


----------



## dorfie (Sep 14, 2015)

I saw a thread on here that was about cranberry lime skeeter pee! i think that it uses cranberry juice, i know that i am planning on making that!


----------



## Tx_jrod (Sep 15, 2015)

I was planning a cranberry mulled wine to start today.


----------



## wineforfun (Sep 15, 2015)

anmom said:


> Does anyone have a recipe or instructions for a cranberry wine using juice? Im guessing there is no chance of having anything ready by Christmas, is there?



Do you want straight cranberry or would a cranberry lime suffice?

I have a cranberry lime recipe that is ready in approx. 30 days. Uses Old Orchard cranberry concentrate.


----------



## anmom (Sep 15, 2015)

I would love it!


----------

